

Auto-BAHN App still sends Messages when Cellular and the Internet Fails - luigionline
http://www.i4u.com/47440/auto-bahn-app-uses-wi-fi-and-bluetooth-send-messages-if-cellular-and-internet-fails

======
iqster
DTNs (delay tolerant networks) have been studied to death in academia _sigh_.
I'm a bit jaded by this line of work. People keep talking about how useful
this would be in the case of disasters. How the heck will we recharge all our
batteries?

The most reasonable solution I've seen for diaster communication is that
implemented by the folks in Berkeley (and I'm sure adjoining towns as well ..
don't recall details). They have (or are planning to) have sheds spread around
the town that have HAM radios, manuals for emergency situation handling, even
some fuel. The idea is that if a disaster occurs (i.e. the Big One), people in
a neighbourhood can communicate with others via these sheds. I saw a prototype
of this at an Intel Research Berkeley (RIP) open house a few years back. Now
that was a decent idea!

~~~
pavel_lishin
What are the odds of these sheds not being raided and destroyed by short-
sighted assholes?

------
jfricker
Disaster is only one obvious use case.

How about "oppressive government threw the kill switch".

Or, "profit mongering telco under built facilities".

Peer-to-peer relay messaging is a good concept, but in any use case it will
need to be ubiquitous (i.e. built into the OS) for it to be effective.

------
shimsham
yay. I can now reactivate my uucp-style email addressing.

------
mildweed
Old ideas, new context! Its like BBS relay mail!

